# 2016 Specialized Roubaix SL4 Pro with Di2 and Disc brakes



## Buster65 (Dec 22, 2015)

I'd like to hear if anybody has heard anything about the new 2016 Roubaix SL4 pro. I love my 2013 Roubaix but am looking for an upgrade. Disc brakes, Di2 Ultegra and carbon Roval wheels sound like a great upgrade to me. Anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Buster65 said:


> I'd like to hear if anybody has heard anything about the new 2016 Roubaix SL4 pro. I love my 2013 Roubaix but am looking for an upgrade. Disc brakes, Di2 Ultegra and carbon Roval wheels sound like a great upgrade to me. Anybody have any thoughts?


I think its a great bike, I've owned one for 2 months now but because of the weather I've only logged a few miles on it. Rides a little stiffer than my 2011 SL3 Pro Red, really like the UDi2 and the disc.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> I think its a great bike, I've owned one for 2 months now but because of the weather I've only logged a few miles on it. Rides a little stiffer than my 2011 SL3 Pro Red, really like the UDi2 and the disc.


Can you expound about the SL3, Pro is 10R carbon yes? I had a 2006 Roubaix for years and got a 2014 SL4 Disc Roubiax and sold it, well both are gone. I find myself looking for a 2012 10R with a threaded BB if I can get one striped or cheapish. I already have a steel disc bike so my future Roubaix interests are strictly non disc. 

A 58 Roubiax is like a custom fit for me, although I have to slam the stem. But the 2006 was not stiff enough, and I felt the SL4 disc was way stiff for my desires. Leaves me wondering both if a non disc SL4 is less stiff than the disc frame, and just how much less stiff a SL3 is comparatively. I test rode a SL2 in 2012 and it felt too much like/similar to the 2006 to spend for the change.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

robt57 said:


> Can you expound about the SL3, Pro is 10R carbon yes? I had a 2006 Roubaix for years and got a 2014 SL4 Disc Roubiax and sold it, well both are gone. I find myself looking for a 2012 10R with a threaded BB if I can get one striped or cheapish. I already have a steel disc bike so my future Roubaix interests are strictly non disc.
> 
> A 58 Roubiax is like a custom fit for me, although I have to slam the stem. But the 2006 was not stiff enough, and I felt the SL4 disc was way stiff for my desires. Leaves me wondering both if a non disc SL4 is less stiff than the disc frame, and just how much less stiff a SL3 is comparatively. I test rode a SL2 in 2012 and it felt too much like/similar to the 2006 to spend for the change.


Yes both 2011 SL3 Pro and 2016 SL4 Pro are 10R carbon.
As I said I have not logged many miles on the SL4 disc but I would not describe the ride as way too stiff, it just feels a bit stiffer than my SL3. In all fairness I'm comparing stock tires on the SL4 to Ergott built Pacenti SL23 wheels with latex tubes and Vitt open corsa's on the SL3 so it could just be the tires that make the difference.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Yes both 2011 SL3 Pro and 2016 SL4 Pro are 10R carbon.
> As I said I have not logged many miles on the SL4 disc but I would not describe the ride as way too stiff,


No, I would, CG-R post helped though.  I put latex tubes and 27mm Paves on CL25 wheels and I guess I wanted more cush I was not getting. It to me felt not too different than with the stock tires/wheels that I recall...



> it just feels a bit stiffer than my SL3. In all fairness I'm comparing stock tires on the SL4 to Ergott built Pacenti SL23 wheels with latex tubes and Vitt open corsa's on the SL3 so it could just be the tires that make the difference.


My SL4 Roubaix was 8R, perhaps a lack of liveliness is the culprit or at least complicit. My HMX Scott Addict LTD I never say it too stiff. And no way you can say the Addict is flexy... It couls be in fact that I have the Addict that I was more critical and had an expectation of 'comfort' with the Roubaix. Having had the 2006 previously which was very comfortable to my estimation/opinions.

Thanks for commenting...


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

robt57 said:


> No, I would, CG-R post helped though.  I put latex tubes and 27mm Paves on CL25 wheels and I guess I wanted more cush I was not getting. It to me felt not too different than with the stock tires/wheels that I recall...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm well aware from your previous comments to many, many threads that you were not happy with the stiffness of the SL4 Disc. (I was actually concerned I would not like the SL4 because of your comments)
After test riding the bike I realized I was worried for nothing, it's smooth like my SL3 (I also have a CG-R post on this bike) and a friggin rocket when I jump on it. This is my 3rd Roubaix (my 1st Roubaix was a 2007 Compact Rival) and IMO they just keep getting better.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> I'm well aware from your previous comments to many, many threads that you were not happy with the stiffness of the SL4 Disc. (I was actually concerned I would not like the SL4 because of your comments)
> After test riding the bike I realized I was worried for nothing, it's smooth like my SL3 (I also have a CG-R post on this bike) and a friggin rocket when I jump on it. This is my 3rd Roubaix (my 1st Roubaix was a 2007 Compact Rival) and IMO they just keep getting better.


This is good you said that, so I am not taken as gospel. You may not be alone having an opposite opinion to mine even though a lot of folks do from what I have read. Although I think a lot of folks are slow to admit their new toy is too anything negative etc.

Maybe I need to get out on a 10 or 11r frame instead of the 8r I had. If I like it I will have a lot of posts to reverse myself on.


----------



## jsf1993 (Jul 3, 2007)

robt57 said:


> This is good you said that, so I am not taken as gospel. You may not be alone having an opposite opinion to mine even though a lot of folks do from what I have read. Although I think a lot of folks are slow to admit their new toy is too anything negative etc.
> 
> Maybe I need to get out on a 10 or 11r frame instead of the 8r I had. If I like it I will have a lot of posts to reverse myself on.


I tend to lurk and read the posts on this forum and have done so for years and feel like I should have shared my personal experiences on this subject a long time ago and apologize for not doing so. I own both a 2007 Roubaux Pro with Shimano Dura Ace C24 rims and a 2014 SWorks Roubaix SL4 that I built up with DI2 and Shimano Dura Ace C35 rims. When I first rode the SL4, I too felt that it was stiff and not as comfortable as the 2007 model. But, I switched from 23mm to 25 mm Conti GP4000i tires, reduced the pressure 5-10 lbs in the tires and found that the comfort improved significantly at no expense to performance. In fact, I think the 25 mm tires may have helped. At the time, I assumed that some of the increased stiffness and somewhat "harsher" ride that I felt was due to the change in rims, not just the change in frames. 

After putting several thousand miles on the SL4, I much prefer it to the 2007, although I still love the 2007 Pro. The SL4 handles much better than the 2007, delivers power effortlessly, the DI2 is simply flawless and I doubt I could be happier. Plus, the SL4 seems much more "connected" to the road, which somehow inspires greater effort on my part and enhanced enjoyment during a ride. (The best analogy I can offer is the difference in the way a European car and an Asian car drives, if you know what I mean. One is more "connected" while the other is more "isolating." There is a bit of chocolate/vanilla preference between the two that is not based on quality.). 

My SL4 is not the disk brake version and, as a result, I really can't comment intelligently on any differences in ride between the disk and non-disk frames, although I suspect that the disk brake frame might be a bit beefier given the demands of the disk brake system and the addition of the mounting points for the brakes. 

I did test ride a Domane 6 series before purchasing my SL4 frame. The Domane was noticeably more plush but I still preferred the ride of the Roubaix. I suspect that familiarity breeds comfort and that too played a part in shaping my preference at the time. For what it is worth, I have no regrets at all. I truly love the SL4.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

jsf1993 said:


> I own both a 2007 Roubaux Pro with Shimano Dura Ace C24 rims and a 2014 SWorks Roubaix SL4. . .





Stumpjumper FSR said:


> I'm well aware from your previous comments to many, many threads that you were not happy with the stiffness of the SL4 Disc. (I was actually concerned I would not like the SL4 because of your comments)
> After test riding the bike I realized I was worried for nothing


OK, so if I may ask about some other specific issues I had that added up to my selling off the SL4 disc. Other points I have made besides my displeasure with it being overly stiff observed in my posts for the duration. 

Have you experienced BB taps/pops/creaking? Have you endured cable housing tapping inside the downtube speaker [God that drove me nuts more than the OSBB noises]. Mine had full cable housing to the rear disc caliper and to the rear DR FWIW.
Obviously the non disc version would not have a full run rear disc caliper...

The LBS I bought it from did the rear DR shifter cable full housing from previous issues [so they stated] and they provided the bits that were eliminated from doing that in a bag with the bike...


----------



## jsf1993 (Jul 3, 2007)

robt57 said:


> OK, so if I may ask about some other specific issues I had that added up to my selling off the SL4 disc. Other points I have made besides my displeasure with it being overly stiff observed in my posts for the duration.
> 
> Have you experienced BB taps/pops/creaking? Have you endured cable housing tapping inside the downtube speaker [God that drove me nuts more than the OSBB noises]. Mine had full cable housing to the rear disc caliper and to the rear DR FWIW.
> Obviously the non disc version would not have a full run rear disc caliper...
> ...


While I don't believe your question was directed to me, I can say that I have not experienced either of those issues. I had researched the bottom bracket creaking noise that you mentioned before making my frame purchase and prior to my build and, because of that research, I used a Praxis Works bottom bracket adapter to convert the OSBB to fit my Shimano crankset. It has worked flawlessly and silently and, like others on this forum and elsewhere, I highly recommend it. I know that the adapter was an additional expense and a waste of the ceramic bearings that came standard with the SWorks frame. But, the BB creak issue is not unique to Specialized frames, as I am sure most readers on this forum already know. So, I had assumed that I would incur that inconvenience and expense with the other frames I considered at the time, as well.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

jsf1993 said:


> I used a Praxis Works bottom bracket adapter to convert the OSBB to fit my Shimano crankset.



Have you found out for sure if that would void you frame warranty in the event? Repeating myself, I could not get a straight answer out of Specialized or the LBS.

Mine came with the OSBB to Shimano Adapters. After a few crank changes and re-installs/lubes etc., I tried some thin O-rings between the adapters and cranks and it fixed it up with no more issues for the last 4 months before I sold it FWIW. I simply refused to throw money at a brand new bike to fix something that should not be a problem. I am stubborn like that....


----------



## jsf1993 (Jul 3, 2007)

robt57 said:


> Have you found out for sure if that would void you frame warranty in the event? Repeating myself, I could not get a straight answer out of Specialized or the LBS.
> 
> Mine came with the OSBB to Shimano Adapters. After a few crank changes and re-installs/lubes etc., I tried some thin O-rings between the adapters and cranks and it fixed it up with no more issues for the last 4 months before I sold it FWIW. I simply refused to throw money at a brand new bike to fix something that should not be a problem. I am stubborn like that....


My LBS worked directly with Specialized consultants and Praxis Works when they did the install. My LBS is an S Works authorized reseller, apparently not all Specialized shops are, or were at the time of my purchase. Another SWorks shop recommended the Praxis Works adapter, advising me that they were using it on similar installs. I believe that since that time, even Specialized is using the adapter on some factory builds, but I am not positive about this, Candidly, I really don't care because, as a practical matter, warranty decisions are often made at the LBS level where recommendations are made to corporate. I am confident my LBS will stand behind me if I ever faced an issue, which I believe to be less likely than my winning a Powerball lottery.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

robt57 said:


> OK, so if I may ask about some other specific issues I had that added up to my selling off the SL4 disc. Other points I have made besides my displeasure with it being overly stiff observed in my posts for the duration.
> 
> Have you experienced BB taps/pops/creaking? Have you endured cable housing tapping inside the downtube speaker [God that drove me nuts more than the OSBB noises]. Mine had full cable housing to the rear disc caliper and to the rear DR FWIW.
> Obviously the non disc version would not have a full run rear disc caliper...
> ...


Never had problems with BB or internal cable rattles.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Funny how the Pro and Experts for 2016 are Threaded once again and not OSBB...


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

robt57 said:


> Funny how the Pro and Experts for 2016 are Threaded once again and not OSBB...


Not sure about the Expert but the PRO is OSBB, the Specs on the website for the UDI2 model are incorrect (Specifications subject to change without notice.) I called Specialized to clarify this before ordering my bike.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Not sure about the Expert but the PRO is OSBB, the Specs on the website for the UDI2 model are incorrect (Specifications subject to change without notice.) I called Specialized to clarify this before ordering my bike.



good point, make sure what you think you are getting is not due to an error on the site.

I would have to triple check for myself, reading words on the internets just makes me look closer at the source. Suggest same for all...

2016 sez threaded carbon BB for those BTW...


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

robt57 said:


> Have you found out for sure if that would void you frame warranty in the event? Repeating myself, I could not get a straight answer out of Specialized or the LBS.


I've seen you bring this up several times now.. almost as much as your dislike of the Roubaix stiffness. Is there a reason that you're asking this? Do you have some reason that you think they would not warranty a frame with a Praxis or are you simply making it up? I'd suspect that Specialized would not warranty a problem if the problem was somehow directly related to the Praxis i.e. like the Praxis caused the BB shell to break or something.. but I've never heard of anything like that happening, not one instance. Additionally, everything I've ever heard about Specialized's warranty process is that its pretty down good. i.e. people with paint issues, etc and they've replaced frames, usually upgrading the person in the process. 

I had a warranty issue with my Allez Comp... a number of the DSW Allez complete bikes were built with the wrong cable guide under the bottom bracket. They were built using the cable guide for the standard Allez and the guide was not big enough to fit the OSBB and larger chain stay welds of the DSW bikes. Specialized sent my LBS the correct part and also gave me new DA cables because the cable that was on the bike was worn where it was rubbing the frame.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> I've seen you bring this up several times now.. almost as much as your dislike of the Roubaix stiffness.


'Disc' Roubaix stiffness to be clear. I intend to try again with a non disc and non 8R at some point. My bike that I bought and sold already in fact to me had too many issues
to justify the new with warranty, and I never got and answer on the BB and warranty.



> Is there a reason that you're asking this? Do you have some reason that you think they would not warranty a frame with a Praxis or are you simply making it up?


Fielding pretty much, I may just look to a used SL3 10R threaded BB frameset. The fact that 2016s started having threaded again is of interest.

*Making it up? I do not understand what you mean by that. * I am asking the question that will effect if I do used or new when I do another Roubaix when and if, I love the geom and the fit of a 58 personally. [58 Allez and Tarmac feel small to me FWIW] Why do new if I need to throw money at a BB solution for a new [warrantied?] bike is an issue for me, that should be clear enough my my rantings and ramblings. 

Considering my main road bike is a 2008 HMX Scott addict, it makes me wonder if the 8R having a lack of liveliness I may be sensitive to is the answer. Because the Addict I have is a stiff bike to be sure. But it is not going to last forever either.... I want 'my perfect' Roubaix in place for the day. 

Maybe that make more sense out it all?


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

robt57 said:


> *Making it up? I do not understand what you mean by that. * I am asking the question that will effect if I do used or new when I do another Roubaix when and if, I love the geom and the fit of a 58 personally. [58 Allez and Tarmac feel small to me FWIW] Why do new if I need to throw money at a BB solution for a new [warrantied?] bike is an issue for me, that should be clear enough my my rantings and ramblings.
> 
> Considering my main road bike is a 2008 HMX Scott addict, it makes me wonder if the 8R having a lack of liveliness I may be sensitive to is the answer. Because the Addict I have is a stiff bike to be sure. But it is not going to last forever either.... I want 'my perfect' Roubaix in place for the day.
> 
> Maybe that make more sense out it all?


I'm saying you keep asking if a Praxis would void the warranty, is there a reason you think it would? Have you heard of someone having a warranty voided because they used a Praxis? or is this just a situation your imagining. It seems like you're upset that you might have to throw money at a new frame to solve a problem... but the reality is, you're choosing to use a crank that the frame was not designed to use, a non-standard part (if you will) for this particular frame. In order to do so, you have to use an adapter. Of the available adapters, it seems that Praxis is the best solution. You could argue that OSBB is a poor design and perhaps it is... but you don't have to throw money at the problem, you could choose to use a crank the fits natively with no adapters.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> Have you heard of someone having a warranty voided because they used a Praxis? or is this just a situation your imagining.


Oh OK, I am a little slow. Taking into consideration, is that what you mean when you say just imagining? 

Nice communications skills there...

Done


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

robt57 said:


> Oh OK, I am a little slow. Taking into consideration, is that what you mean when you say just imagining?
> 
> Nice communications skills there...
> 
> Done


I don't know how else to put this, apparently we're having some miscommunication here. Why do you think that it would void the warranty? have you specifically heard of warranties being voided for this reason?


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

robt57 said:


> Funny how the Pro and Experts for 2016 are Threaded once again and not OSBB...


And kudos to Specialized for 'regressing' back to BSA...no muss, no fuss...more like vast improvement. Given options, I would always choose BSA over BB30 because I prefer Campy and Shimano cranks, and I wouldn't own a S-works frame with carbon OSBB aka narrow PF30.
Or...if you want a hint less stiffness than the SL4, pick up a used Pro or Expert SL3 with English threaded BB with 10r carbon. A great bike.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

robt57 said:


> Oh OK, I am a little slow. Taking into consideration, is that what you mean when you say just imagining?
> 
> Nice communications skills there...
> 
> Done


OK.... so I posted your concern to the SBCU (Specialized Bicycle Components University) group and got responses from multiple people that a Praxis BB adapter will NOT void your frame warranty.


----------



## J-Flo (Sep 30, 2015)

Seems equally likely that using Shimano wheels would void a frame warranty. Not a serious question.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

J-Flo said:


> Seems equally likely that using Shimano wheels would void a frame warranty. Not a serious question.


Because internally installing an aftermarket BB into a proprietary OSBB frame is like putting on wheels how? Not a serious post, in fact stoopit, as my wife would say.

Are you freaking kidding me!

Any other ingenious analogies?


----------



## J-Flo (Sep 30, 2015)

robt57 said:


> Because internally installing an aftermarket BB into a proprietary OSBB frame is like putting on wheels how? Not a serious post, in fact stoopit, as my wife would say.
> 
> Are you freaking kidding me!
> 
> Any other ingenious analogies?


Thanks for spreading the good cheer, although I had thought you were "Done" here as you said above. Anyhow, you have proved my point.


----------

